

Search ":wq" - ChristianBundy
https://github.com/search?q=%22:wq%22&type=Code

======
jbranchaud
The language statistics for this are interesting. 5.3million C files with
everything else coming in way behind in the tens of thousands.

~~~
cag_ii
It's also interesting that if you limit the search to the C language, it looks
like the search ignores the ":" after the first dozen or so hits and the
remaining entries are matches for "wq" in variable names, etc. e.g.:

    
    
       extern struct workqueue_struct *kcrypto_wq;
    

Edit: Actually, this seems to be true of most languages...

------
sergiotapia
Context? What is :wq - I'm assuming some sort of Vim shortcut?

~~~
ghayes
"write file and quit"

~~~
sergiotapia
Thanks!

------
luiscvega
This is hilarious. You should probably also search files named ":w". I have a
lot of those.

------
holyjaw
I constantly find myself questioning the sanity of doing something like:

> inoremap :wq

------
joewrong
try "sync"

